# Windows 8 Dell Laptop Battery Drain



## Canons_323 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello guys,

I recently bought a Dell laptop. Been a month of usage only and on the last use I allowed the battery to be drained fully since i did not have my charger with me. Upon charging and switching on again, the system had a boot configuration error.

I sent the laptop back to the supplier since i was still under warranty. They said this was not covered under warranty because i allowed the battery to be drained and i should not have allowed that and as such would have to pay for it to be fixed.

Are they correct or are they trying to dupe me?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

your laptop came with warranty paperwork, what does it say?


----------



## Canons_323 (Sep 25, 2013)

it says 90 day software warranty and 1 yr for parts.

This would be considered under OS crash right? and was i wrong in letting the battery drain?


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

Canons_323 said:


> it says 90 day software warranty and 1 yr for parts.
> 
> This would be considered under OS crash right? and was i wrong in letting the battery drain?


that is not the warranty paper work I am talking about. It comes with paper that tells you all your rights, it tells you what is covered under the warranty. It was in the box the laptop came in. 

did you call dell or someone else? call dell support if you did not.


----------



## Canons_323 (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes I am covered for any software issues arising within 90 days.

But generally, if an OS crashes due to battery laptop being drained, is it my fault or not?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Was this Dell that you dealt with or just someone who sold you a used Dell computer?


----------



## Canons_323 (Sep 25, 2013)

This is the reseller who sold me the laptop. They give a 1 year warranty too.

Please note that the question here is whether this qualifies under software warranty or not. Because the argument is that they are saying i am responsible for the OS crashing because i let the battery drain fully and not the OS' fault.

Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Get your laptop back from the reseller. Dell has a 1 year warranty Warranties | Dell


----------



## Canons_323 (Sep 25, 2013)

ok thank you!


----------

